# Level 60 in 2 Stunden



## Imba-Noob (17. August 2008)

"Anscheinend wurde ein neuer Rekord im Leveln erreicht. Der Spieler Kauppaneuvös hat anscheinend durch das recruit a friend Programm seinen Charakter in 2 Stunden und 1 Minute auf Level 60 gebracht. Wie genau er dies angestellt hat ist noch nicht bekannt. Wahrscheinlich aber durch das neue Werbt einen Freund durch das man 3 mal mehr XP erhält, wenn man in einer Gruppe zusammen spielt."

http://wow.mmozone.de/index.php?mod=news_w...307&start=0


----------



## Danysahne (17. August 2008)

Ist wahrscheinlich ein Fake, es gibt einen Bug, das in bestimmten instanzen der Zähler angehalten wird.


----------



## kolopol (17. August 2008)

krass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidra-on (17. August 2008)

Der wird lediglich mitm Bug prahlen. Halte ich für äusserst unwahrscheinlich. Auch mit Werbe Bonus muss man durch Zonen reisen und questen. Alleine das umhergefliege/gerenne kostet bis level 60 mehr als 2 Stunden.


----------



## Gocu (17. August 2008)

ich denk auch das das ein Fake ist


----------



## Flipmode (17. August 2008)

Isn Buguser,
Nimm dir doch nur mal den weg von Og nach TB sind ca schon ma 30mins
Oder er hat es mit Photoshop bearbeitet


----------



## Thomas J. (17. August 2008)

ich weiß nicht vielleicht hat ers drauf angelegt den rekord zu brechen und sich von nem hexenmeister aus der gilde hin- und herporten lassen... wäre möglich^^


----------



## Domirex (17. August 2008)

Wenn es (wie auch immer) so sein sollte, dann muss er aber später noch viel Zeit in die Berufe und andere Feinheiten stecken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farodien (17. August 2008)

Ich kenne jemanden der hat es in 15 minuten geschafft......von Winterquell nach Silithus zu laufen.

Wie naiv muss man sein und sich an so fakes aufzuziehen?


----------



## Philipp23 (17. August 2008)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> "Anscheinend wurde ein neuer Rekord im Leveln erreicht. Der Spieler Kauppaneuvös hat anscheinend durch das recruit a friend Programm seinen Charakter in 2 Stunden und 1 Minute auf Level 60 gebracht. Wie genau er dies angestellt hat ist noch nicht bekannt. Wahrscheinlich aber durch das neue Werbt einen Freund durch das man 3 mal mehr XP erhält, wenn man in einer Gruppe zusammen spielt."
> 
> http://wow.mmozone.de/index.php?mod=news_w...307&start=0



So etwas ist total unmöglich bzw. unrealistisch. Entweder war das auf einem Privat Server. Oder es ist ein fake. Denk mal logisch nach in 2 std. von lvl 1 -60 so etwas ist unmöglich.


----------



## ReNaMoN (17. August 2008)

Schonma dran gedacht das ers auf nem Privat Server gemacht hat?
Dann wärs einfach das in der Zeit zu schaffen!

mfG Rena :-D


----------



## ReNaMoN (17. August 2008)

Ich hab nie gesagt das es ein Fake ist aber ich halte es trotzdem für unmöglich zumindest auf denn offiziellen Blizz Servern...
Selbst mit dem "Schenke deinem freund" lvl Ding!
Und kriegt man wirklich soviel EP für Magiestoff spenden? :O


----------



## xFraqx (17. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Ich hab nie gesagt das es ein Fake ist aber ich halte es trotzdem für unmöglich zumindest auf denn offiziellen Blizz Servern...
> Selbst mit dem "Schenke deinem freund" lvl Ding!
> Und kriegt man wirklich soviel EP für Magiestoff spenden? :O



3fache EP ;>


----------



## Philipp23 (17. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Schonma dran gedacht das ers auf nem Privat Server gemacht hat?
> Dann wärs einfach das in der Zeit zu schaffen!
> 
> mfG Rena :-D



Privat server ist es anscheinend nicht. Den im arsenal gibt es ihm lvl 65 orc schami. Naja er hatte auch ein lvl upgrade von 3 mal mehr ep. Weil er einen Freund werbte. Hatt das schonmal jemand getestet mit den 3 x mehr ep ? Wäre echt intressant. Aber 2 std ist trozdem unrealistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomas J. (17. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Ich hab nie gesagt das es ein Fake ist aber ich halte es trotzdem für unmöglich zumindest auf denn offiziellen Blizz Servern...
> Selbst mit dem "Schenke deinem freund" lvl Ding!
> Und kriegt man wirklich soviel EP für Magiestoff spenden? :O


magiestoff spenden gibt ep?


----------



## ReNaMoN (17. August 2008)

Man kriegt für Quests dann auch 3fache EP?!


----------



## xFraqx (17. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Man kriegt für Quests dann auch 3fache EP?!



Ja für alles.


----------



## Gocu (17. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Es ist kein Fake und es ist möglich .. lest meinen Post oben.



es ist aber trotzdem ein "Fake" da man es nicht ehrlich macht, sondern die Spielmechanik ausnutzt


----------



## vinkref (17. August 2008)

schätze das war mit sdem schenke deinem freund ein level ding. hat er sich einfach 2 accs geworben und sich mit denen jeweils die level geshcenkt bis er 70 war


----------



## Philipp23 (17. August 2008)

Njo anscheinend bekommt man dan für alles 3 fach ep. Quest abgeben mobs killn. Einfach für alles


----------



## ReNaMoN (17. August 2008)

Wenn man die Spielmechanik ausnutzt dann heisst das doch rein theoretisch das das Spiel es "erlaubt", weil es ja schliesslich geht
Also was is dann daran Fake?
P.S.:Ich geh raus und kauf mir Freunde xP


----------



## Philipp23 (17. August 2008)

vinkref schrieb:


> schätze das war mit sdem schenke deinem freund ein level ding. hat er sich einfach 2 accs geworben und sich mit denen jeweils die level geshcenkt bis er 70 war



Ja damit hätte er dan 6x mehr ep. Aber glaub ned das sowas möglich wäre. Glaub eher 1x werbern für 1 account. Das wäre sonst zu krass.


----------



## Arahtor (17. August 2008)

nicht möglich weil du bis auf lvl 20 schon locker über 2 Stunden spielst


----------



## vinkref (17. August 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Ja damit hätte er dan 6x mehr ep. Aber glaub ned das sowas möglich wäre. Glaub eher 1x werbern für 1 account. Das wäre sonst zu krass.


 ne nich 6x exp. man kann bis zu 5 leute werben. er hat einfach 2 leute geworben die jeweils auf 60 gelevelt haben. Durch das system können die ihm ja alle 2 lvl eins shcneken. So ist es theorethisch sogar möglich mit einigen sekunden played 60 zu werden


----------



## cM2003 (17. August 2008)

Also ich halte es auch für unmöglich...
Mein persönlicher Rekord waren 4 Tage und 20 Stunden für Level 60. Dass da jemand 4 Tage und 18 Stunden schneller ist halte ich für lächerlich...

Man kann schnell Leveln durch den Erholtbonus. Sprich man spielt immer den Erholtbonus ab und loggt dann wieder aus. Aber alleine die Reisewege sind deutlich größer als die 2 Stunden... Also 100pro ein Fake.

-edit-
Hm stimmt, das mit dem Levelschenken könnte sein.
Aber was für ein Instanztrick? =)


----------



## *dot (17. August 2008)

muss kein fake sein, vorher 2 chars auf 60 gespielt (oder 2 freunde geworben) beim freundesacc und die levelanstiege gespart dann brauch man die nur auf nen 3. neuen char des werberacc anwenden das geht bis 59 und dann ein level machen mit 3 fach xp kein prob


----------



## Elda (17. August 2008)

xFraqx verkürze bitte deine Signatur.Sie ist zu Breit lies es in den Regeln nach


----------



## cM2003 (17. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Langweilig.. Athene schafft 1-70 in 1 Tag 2 Stunden ohne Freundbonus.. dafür mit Bugusing :>
> 
> So schwer ist der Trick gar nicht wenn man ihn einmal verstanden hat. Wie das geht werde ich hier nicht erklären , da das ziemlich starkes ausnutzen der Spielmechanik ist.
> 
> ...


So ein Blödsinn...
Greif mal mit lvl 1, sofern du überhaupt dazu kommst, einen Mob in einer Level60+ Instanz an... Was passiert? Richtig, du verfehlst.. Somit erhällste schon nicht mehr die XP, sofern wer anders angreift...


----------



## DocFloppy (17. August 2008)

Und wenn ich mal fragen darf: *Was hat der Typ davon?*

Find´s Poweleveln zwar eh Banane, aber das doch der komplette Schwachsinn. Schön schnell LVL 60 und dann noch schnell schnell LVL 70, dann kann ich mich endlich mit den Ultraspannenden Dailys beschäftigen und mich in Raids/Innis/whatever mit andern Powerlevlern beschäftigen die auch schonmal den Hexer beschimpfen warum er kein Wasser zaubert....oder einen fragen welchen Beruf sie lernen sollten..... lol

Ach mal ehrlich, ich glaub manche haben ne komische Einstellung zu diesem Spiel.... denn das isses immernoch, ein Spiel.


----------



## vinkref (17. August 2008)

Ist doch eigentlich  klar das er das mit dem freudneschenkteil gemacht hat. ist auch 100% möglich


----------



## ReNaMoN (17. August 2008)

Hat hier nochwer Freunde die ich haben kann zum werben?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regesas (17. August 2008)

Omfg ! ich habe auf einem Privatserver 1-118 8 Stunde played!!1 Ich bin so imba...


----------



## Nexyylol (17. August 2008)

Ist Fake 20 Stunden gehen noch locker mit dem Pala/Mage trick wie bei Athene aber niemals 2 :O.


----------



## Ringrod (17. August 2008)

Ich würde sagen das es möglich is da man nicht nur 3mal mehr ep bekommt mit "werbt einen Freund" man bekommt auch alle 2 lvl ein extra lvl ^^ 
http://wow.buffed.de/news/6522/wow-neue-we...n-freund-aktion
...


----------



## vinkref (17. August 2008)

Nexyylol schrieb:


> Ist Fake 20 Stunden gehen noch locker mit dem Pala/Mage trick wie bei Athene aber niemals 2 :O.


 wie gesagt freund werden und level schenken also kein fake


----------



## Apfelbrot (17. August 2008)

Ich sag dazu: unnützes verschwenden seiner nerven


----------



## Kronas (17. August 2008)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu: unnützes verschwenden seiner nerven


zitat aus dem pc zimmer des kerls:

SCHEISSE NEIN BIN 1 METER AN DEM KERL VORBEI DAS GIBT 15 SEKUNDEN MEHR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (17. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Man kriegt für Quests dann auch 3fache EP?!




ja


----------



## Zwergjaeger (17. August 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Der wird lediglich mitm Bug prahlen. Halte ich für äusserst unwahrscheinlich. Auch mit Werbe Bonus muss man durch Zonen reisen und questen. Alleine das umhergefliege/gerenne kostet bis level 60 mehr als 2 Stunden.



hmm naja, hab ma gehört, dass die recht gut vorbereitet sind, sprich, da steht überall nen hexenmeister rum, du wechselst gruppen, es wird dauernd geportet.
wobei 2std doch schon echt ziemlich übertrieben wäre...


----------



## Mafiosis (17. August 2008)

Würde sagen gezieltes werben. 
Man erstellt sich einen char

Level 1

Wirbt sich selbst mit einem 2ten ACC. zocken bis 70. alle 2 Level ein Up für seinen lvl 1 Char:
geworbener - nicht gespielter original lvl1 char
3 - 2
5 - 3
...
...
67 - 34
69 - 35

Neuer char geworben
geworbener - nicht gespielter original char nun lvl35
37 - 36
39 - 37
...
...
67 - 52
69 - 53

Neuer char geworben
55 - 54
57 - 55
...
...
65 - 59
67 - 60

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe das Neue Freundschafts-System sollte es also auch fast ohne Spielzeit gehen auf 60 zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege

EDIT:
Wenn man Multiboxing machen möchte kann man könnte jeder der geworbenen chars jeweils selber Leute werben und so spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geld regiert die Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## apu. (17. August 2008)

welch ein zufall ! Genau 2 Std 1 Min und 0 Sekunden !  0 Sekunden !

Wie blöd muss man sein wenn man sowas faket? Ich hätt doch irgendwie 2 Std 3 Min und 29 Sekunden oderso gemacht.


----------



## Tidoc (17. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Es ist kein Fake und es ist möglich .. lest meinen Post oben.




Da steht das es auf der Scherbe geht und da ist man schon 60 ^^


----------



## Dannie (17. August 2008)

netter bug =)

wenns kein bug ist dann is es Fake oder P-Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Stunden für 60 Level dann muss man jede 2 Minuten ein Level machen und mann kan die eine Minute eine Rauchen =)


----------



## Altrur123 (17. August 2008)

Durch diese Aktion müssten doch jetz 2 lvl 60 in 2std haben oder ,weil man muss doch zsm lvln.


----------



## Nexyylol (17. August 2008)

Altrur123 schrieb:


> Durch diese Aktion müssten doch jetz 2 lvl 60 in 2std haben oder ,weil man muss doch zsm lvln.


Nein. Sein Freund wirbt ihm und zieht in mit dem Main.  NOrmal schafft man es mit Athens Trick in 20 Stunden auf 60 :3 weils schneller geht: 6Stunden. 

Ich denk nicht das es schneller wie 5 Stunden allgemein geht egal wie gut man ist.


----------



## vinkref (17. August 2008)

kommt mir das nur so vor, oder lesen die meisten nur den ersten post und posten dann was alá FAKEEE!!!!, obwohl die frage shcon längst gelöst ist..?


----------



## neo1986 (17. August 2008)

und genau 0 sekunden was ein zufall.


----------



## Gocu (17. August 2008)

wenn es geht dann durch diese Freundesaktion, aber trotzdem ist es kein wirkliches leveln auf 60


----------



## vinkref (17. August 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> und genau 0 sekunden was ein zufall.


 ist genause wahrscheinlich wie 57 sekunden


----------



## DerOffTank (17. August 2008)

Vote 4 Close

Das ist sicher ein Privat server..... eínfach 2 stunden On sein und dann Level up machen das ist nicht schwer....


----------



## Phobius (17. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Wenn man die Spielmechanik ausnutzt dann heisst das doch rein theoretisch das das Spiel es "erlaubt", weil es ja schliesslich geht
> Also was is dann daran Fake?
> P.S.:Ich geh raus und kauf mir Freunde xP


Nur weil du Drogen konsumieren kannst ist es doch nicht erlaubt *klugscheiss*

Level 60 in 2h halte ich aber auch für nicht möglich, zumindest nich auf dem "normalen" Weg.
Klar, 3x EP + Erholungsbonus (gibt  dann 4x EP? Weiss das wer ^^) gibt zwar einen ordentlichen Booster aber wie schon geschrieben dauert das ganze rumgereise schon extrem lang.
Ob er den Instanz-Bug benutzt hat will ich mal gar nicht behaupten, aber das mit dem Level verschenken klingt logisch.

Und was habt ihr immer mit den Privat-Servern?
Es wurden hier genug Wege beschrieben wie man das ganze auch auf dem offiziellen schaffen kann.

Und von wegem Level schenken ... "*A Donation of Mageweave completed*".
Klingt für mich nach Level schenken ^^


----------



## Gocu (17. August 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr immer mit den Privat-Servern?
> Es wurden hier genug Wege beschrieben wie man das ganze auch auf dem offiziellen schaffen kann.



Das sind die Leute die den 1. Post lesen und dann "Privatserver" schreien damit die auch was zum Thema beitragen


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2008)

Also rein theoretisch machst dir nen neuen Char und loggst dich garnicht erst ein. Mit deinem 2. und 3. Acc (bzw. denen deiner neu geworbenen Freunde) levelst du 2 Chars auf 60 und "schenkst" die Level-Ups jeweils dem erstellten Char. Wenn er dann auf 60 ist loggst du dich ein, tippst /played ein und *tadaa* schon bist du lvl 60 mit ca. 10sek /played. Find ich schon übertrieben, is ja wie im Discounter, anstatt "kauf 2 zahl 3" heißt es jetzt "Level 2 Chars und bekomm nen Dritten "umsonst" auf 60."

naja, ist auf jeden Fall ne irre Geschiche. Habt ihr schonmal drangedacht, dass er selbst mit der Levelschenk-Methode immer noch 2 Chars auf 60 bringen muss? So arg lang gibts die Aktion nämlich noch garnicht...


----------



## vinkref (17. August 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, ist auf jeden Fall ne irre Geschiche. Habt ihr schonmal drangedacht, dass er selbst mit der Levelschenk-Methode immer noch 2 Chars auf 60 bringen muss? So arg lang gibts die Aktion nämlich noch garnicht...



Muss er ja nich alleine gamcht haben aber in geschätzen 2 wochen, seit denen es die aktion gibt, schafft man nen char locker auf 60


----------



## vinkref (17. August 2008)

sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## René93 (17. August 2008)

Ich sage nur leute die zu viel geld haben lvl guide? in 2 Tagen auf 70? Und wenn dann noch 3x ep kommen und man den guide in und auswendig kennt dann muss man sich ja denken wie das abgeht...


----------



## Drakaar. (17. August 2008)

Ich glaub schon das man in 2 Stunden weit kommen kann wegen 3facher EP und bei jedem zweiten Level 1 gratis level dazu gibt aber 60 is doch unmöglich in nur 2 stunden in 1woche vielleicht aber nich in 2stunden


----------



## Karius (17. August 2008)

Danysahne schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich ein Fake, es gibt einen Bug, das in bestimmten instanzen der Zähler angehalten wird.



Jep machen einige zur Zeit so. Einfach in Inis lvln.

Die Zeitangabe kannst du also getrost vergessen. Das kannst du sogar mit ein bisschen nachrechnen erkennen, daß das recruit a friend nicht dafür ausreichen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (17. August 2008)

also bei der werbe einen fraund aktion kann man andere werben und wenn man mit denen in ner gruppe ist, bekommt man 3x mehr ep (glaue aber das das nicht stacked). ausserdem können die neu geworbenen einem alle zwei lvl bis lvl 60 ein lvl schenken.

so jetzt erstellt man sich einfach mal nen char und wibrt sich 2 freunde. den erstellten char spielt man erstmal nicht und die zwei freunde spielen ihre chars auf lvl60 hoch und schenken dann dem erstellten char immer schön ihre lvl (da gibt es aber afaik ne zeitgrenze, so dass man nicht einfach zig lvl auf einmal schenken kann) und tada ist man lvl 60 ohne was gemacht zu haben und in minimaler zeit.


----------



## Gywn (17. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Man kriegt für Quests dann auch 3fache EP?!


Nein man kriegt nur für Mobs die man killt 3x Ep


----------



## Dark Guardian (17. August 2008)

Es ist mit der neuen Freundeswerbeaktion möglich...

Man werbt sich quasi selber, hat dann 2 Accs und fängt auf dem neuen und auf dem alten einen Char an.

Man fängt an den Char vom zweitem Acc normal zu leveln bis 70, und zieht dann mit 3x EXP den Char vom Mainacc nach, welcher vielleicht mit Level 2 sehlich in einem Gasthaus geschlummert hat bis der andere Acc die 70 voll hatte.

- Durch Multiboxing reicht es den hohen Char zu spielen, also ab in eine Instanz (da dort "ziehen" nicht mehr mit EP Minus bestraft wird bzw. nur noch sehr gering) 
- Der neue Char erhält 3x EXP in der Instanz+Erholungsbonus
- Da der "Freund" für seinen LEvel 70 Char ungefähr 45 LEvel verschneken kann (von mir aus auch 44) sollte es kein Problem sein einen Char in 2 Stunden auf 60 zu bringen....

Man sieht ja leider nicht ob er irgendwelche anderen Chars zum pushen genutzt hat sondern nur die Spielzeit vom geboosteten Char. 

Mit Freund-werben ist es definitiv möglich. Solo ganz normal Leveln definitiv unmöglich.

Aber es ist egal - der Typ hat erreicht was er wollte. WoW Communities in der ganzen Welt reden nur über IHN.


----------



## echterman (17. August 2008)

naja, 2h1m klingt unlogisch. hört sich nach fake/bugusing an. weil wie will man das schaffen, ich meine selbst mit 3xEP und und jede menge hexern die einenn porten ist das denke ich, nicht zu schaffen. ich vergaß die BomberMages. 

wenn das allerdings stimmt, das das so schnell geht und da nichts illegales drin vorgekommen ist, dann respekt. kann ich aber igrendwie nicht so richtig glauben.


----------



## Gocu (17. August 2008)

Jetzt mal an alle die sagen "Das geht doch mit der Werbt-einen-Freund-Aktion", das wurde hier schon 100 mal gasagt, lest erstmal den ganzen Thread und nicht nur den 1. Post


----------



## NarYethz (17. August 2008)

wenn er in 2stunden auf lvl30 kommt (was auch schon unwahrscheinlich is) kann er sich die restlichen 30level geben lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidra-on (17. August 2008)

120 Minuten ...60 Level...heisst alle 2 MInuten lev up. ...rechnen wir alle 2 levs ein geschenktes dazu bleiben für ca. 40-45 Level pro level immer noch 3 MInuten. Selbst mit 3 fach Ep muss derjenige der mir diese Level schenkt ebenfalls Niedrigstufig sein. Zitat: Der Geworbene kann einem niedrigstufigeren Helden des Werbers (zum Beispiel einem Twink) für jeden zweiten seiner Stufenanstiege einen Gratis-Stufenanstieg gewähren. Selbst mit 3 fach ep muss also der Geworbene erstmal 2 Level jeweils schaffen. Das mag am Anfang noch zügig gehen....Jedoch in den höheren Levs wenn die 100k Ep grenze überschritten wurde...hilft da auch kein 3 fach ep um auf 2 Stunden zu kommen. Freundschaftsport hin oder her. Der höherlevrige muss auch geportet werden btw. zu den jeweiligen Orten.


----------



## derdavorne (17. August 2008)

Flipmode schrieb:


> Isn Buguser,
> Nimm dir doch nur mal den weg von Og nach TB sind ca schon ma 30mins
> Oder er hat es mit Photoshop bearbeitet





man kann den freund immer zu sich porten.... also erklären wäre das nur, ein 70 mage, ein freund, hinund her porten, bis mage beim ziel ist, freund geht off, usw..  aber 2stunden sind echt ganz schön wenig, tendiere eher zum fake


----------



## Tidra-on (17. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Es ist mit der neuen Freundeswerbeaktion möglich...
> 
> Man werbt sich quasi selber, hat dann 2 Accs und fängt auf dem neuen und auf dem alten einen Char an.
> 
> ...



Also entweder hast du oder ich etwas falsch verstanden. Die Ports und Belohnungen sind soweit ich das verstanden habe nur möglich wenn man in einer Gruppe ist.
Zitat: Der Geworbene wie der Werber erhalten dreifache Erfahrungspunkte, solange sie in einer Gruppe zusammen spielen.
Wie jeder weiss gibts EP nur wenn man in der Nähe ist. Von Gasthaus schlummern kann wohl keine Rede sein.

Zudem geht das nur bis lev 60. Also mit dem nachziehen wird das dann wohl nix. Ausnahme Multiboxing. Aber sollten immer mehr Leute dieses Ausnutzen (auch wenn ich trotzdem nicht glaube das 2 h ausreichen) wird Blizz demnächst auch dem einen Riegel vorschieben.


----------



## Dark Guardian (17. August 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> 120 Minuten ...60 Level...heisst alle 2 MInuten lev up. ...rechnen wir alle 2 levs ein geschenktes dazu bleiben für ca. 40-45 Level pro level immer noch 3 MInuten. Selbst mit 3 fach Ep muss derjenige der mir diese Level schenkt ebenfalls Niedrigstufig sein. Zitat: Der Geworbene kann einem niedrigstufigeren Helden des Werbers (zum Beispiel einem Twink) für jeden zweiten seiner Stufenanstiege einen Gratis-Stufenanstieg gewähren. Selbst mit 3 fach ep muss also der Geworbene erstmal 2 Level jeweils schaffen. Das mag am Anfang noch zügig gehen....Jedoch in den höheren Levs wenn die 100k Ep grenze überschritten wurde...hilft da auch kein 3 fach ep um auf 2 Stunden zu kommen. Freundschaftsport hin oder her. Der höherlevrige muss auch geportet werden btw. zu den jeweiligen Orten.



In der Spielzeit von dem Char der die LEvel geschenkt bekommen hat ist die Spielzeit vom geworbenen Acc nicht vermerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D.h. er kann dort in allerseeelenruhe einen Char auf 60 bringen und dafür meinetwegen 2 Wochen brauchen... bei dem Char dem er die Level schenkt siehst du es eh nicht.

Edit @über mir
Ok, dann gehts halt nur bis 60. Aber trotzdem geht es: Etwas detailierter:

- Zweiten Acc werben
- Auf Mainacc neuen Char anfangen, mit Level 2 in nem Gasthaus abstellen um Ruhebonus zu sammeln
- Währenddessen den geworbenen Acc hochziehen ohne Gruppe! Das kann dauern solange es will, auf dem Mainacc siehst du es in der Spielzeit nicht
- Wenn der geworbene Acc hoch genug ist und genug Level verschenken kann per Multiboxing beide Chars spielen und den Low-Char quasi ziehen

Das geht, vorausgesetzt der Low-Char erhält die 3x EP unabhängig vom Level des geworbenen.


----------



## heavy-metal (17. August 2008)

Dann werden die Chinafarmer wohl bald ne neue Methode haben^^


----------



## psychomuffin (17. August 2008)

1. der Ruhebonus wird nicht abgespielt wenn du mit deinem "Freund" in einer Gruppe bist.
2. du kriegst für Quests die dreifache Ep, bei Mobs wird erst halbiert (weil in einer gruppe) und das dann mal 3 macht insgesamt also nur 1 1/3 ep bei mob kills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das ganze ist jetzt klarer (:


----------



## Shaggie (17. August 2008)

Es kann nur ein Fake sein.

Auch wenn man massig Xp durch diese "Instanz-Taktik" bekommen soll. So brauch man trotzdem ein mindestlevel um eine instanz zu betreten  und ich glaube das is schon bei Ragefire level 10. Also muss erstmal level 10 erreicht werden! Und das allein dauert mind. 45min-1stunde auch mit diesem Xp-schub. So  das kann man machen bis man 15 oder 16 ist. Dannach muss man sich eine neue instanz suchen bis man dort hingelaufen ist sind die 2 stunden schon auf jedenfall rum. Also kann mir keiner erzählen das das kein fake sein soll.

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (17. August 2008)

Man braucht doch kein Mindestlevel um eine Instanz betreten zu können... Auch wenn man im LFG Tool nur bestimmte Inis fürs Level auswählen kann, kann man in jede reingehen. Außer Raidinstanzen.


----------



## Arikros (17. August 2008)

Ist doch kla, ein Fake!


----------



## Ernestos (17. August 2008)

naja, was sind heutzutage screenshots noch wert....


----------



## Gocu (17. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Man braucht doch kein Mindestlevel um eine Instanz betreten zu können... Auch wenn man im LFG Tool nur bestimmte Inis fürs Level auswählen kann, kann man in jede reingehen. Außer Raidinstanzen.



doch das brauch man, bei jeder Instanz. Außer es wurde inszwischen geändert


----------



## Annovella (17. August 2008)

Selbstverständlich fake, wer sowas ernst nimmt sollte echt mal zum Onkel Doktor...
Alleine fuer die ersten 10 Level brauch man 2 Stunden, ja mit sicherheit auch wenn man 3x soviel Exp bekommt..

http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-ski...uppaneuv%C3%B6s

Btw seine Fertigkeiten aus dem Arsenal


----------



## the Huntress (17. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> doch das brauch man, bei jeder Instanz. Außer es wurde inszwischen geändert



Ich war zb. mit Level 10 Todesmine, obwohl ich dafür nicht im LFG Tool suchen könnte. Kannst du mir das erklären?


----------



## dead-jolly (17. August 2008)

das is ganz leicht der hat einfach ein geworben der hat 2 chars auf lvl 60 gezockt und dann die jeweils 30 lvl den typen geschenkt dann hat er noch nen quest gemacht damits so aussieht als wenn er gequestet hätte

das is des rätsels lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (17. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Ich war zb. mit Level 10 Todesmine, obwohl ich dafür nicht im LFG Tool suchen könnte. Kannst du mir das erklären?



ja, der Tool zeigt die optimal Level an, nicht die Mindest Level


----------



## the Huntress (17. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ja, der Tool zeigt die optimal Level an, nicht die Mindest Level



Das weiß ich auch, aber ich denke nicht das man mit Level 9 dann nicht gleich reingehen kann. Oder hat jemand irgendwelche Patchnotes zur Hand? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locien11 (17. August 2008)

Gywn schrieb:


> Nein man kriegt nur für Mobs die man killt 3x Ep



/Wird die Erfahrung, die man durch Quests erhält, ebenfalls verdreifacht?

Ja, dies gilt allerdings nur für Quests, die nicht als unterstufig (grau) gekennzeichnet sind./


original aus dem Blizzard Support.


----------



## Gocu (17. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Das weiß ich auch, aber ich denke nicht das man mit Level 9 dann nicht gleich reingehen kann. Oder hat jemand irgendwelche Patchnotes zur Hand?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kenn nicht das Mindest Level von DM aber vielleicht ist es ja 10. z.B. in HdW kam ich mal mit nem Twink nicht rein weil er zu klein war oder in RF war es auch so. Dann erklär mir das, denn deins hab ich dir ja auch erklärt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (17. August 2008)

Was soll ich da groß erklären, wer geht denn schon unter Level 10 in HdW/DM/RF rein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidra-on (17. August 2008)

Hier wird immer vom Ruhebonus gesprochen....in 2 Stunden??? höh?


----------



## Gocu (17. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Was soll ich da groß erklären, wer geht denn schon unter Level 10 in HdW/DM/RF rein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die die es versuchen wollen, das ist auch der beweis das es ein Mindestlevel gibt oder gab, ich weiß nicht wie es seit 2.4.3 ist.


----------



## Shedanhul (17. August 2008)

Mit Hilfe des Werbt-einen-Freund, kann man sich einfach ein zweites WoW holen und n paar chars auf lvl 11 lvln und dann die Level seinem Twink geben.
So kann man in paar Stunden 10 Lvl seinem Char geben ohne ihn einmal zu spielen^^

Und man bekommt 30 Tage Spielzeit: Perfekt: Statt GC n zweites WoW holen und fix leveln
Wer ausprobiert: HF

Sheda

Edit: Der Typ hat so 3 Schamis gelevelt^^


----------



## Gocu (17. August 2008)

Shedanhul schrieb:


> Mit Hilfe des Werbt-einen-Freund, kann man sich einfach ein zweites WoW holen und n paar chars auf lvl 11 lvln und dann die Level seinem Twink geben.
> So kann man in paar Stunden 10 Lvl seinem Char geben ohne ihn einmal zu spielen^^
> 
> Und man bekommt 30 Tage Spielzeit: Perfekt: Statt GC n zweites WoW holen und fix leveln
> ...



hast du auch mehr als den 1. Post gelesen?


----------



## Gurkenterror (17. August 2008)

Kann mal jemand dieses Thema schließen, anscheinend gucken immer noch Leute nur auf den ersten post und schreiben dann "FAKE!!!", obwohl sie es nciht einmal ausprobiert haben....Die andern schreiben auch alle das gleiche wie: "DOch das geht mit werbt einen Freund!" Dann kommt wieder einer der sagt: "Fake!" Dann kommt wieder "Nein das geht mit "Werb einen Freund".....
Hallo, lest die Beiträge, die vor euch waren!


----------



## Shedanhul (17. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> hast du auch mehr als den 1. Post gelesen?



Nach 2 Seiten hab ich aufgehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (17. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Man braucht doch kein Mindestlevel um eine Instanz betreten zu können... Auch wenn man im LFG Tool nur bestimmte Inis fürs Level auswählen kann, kann man in jede reingehen. Außer Raidinstanzen.




Das stimmt nicht versuche mal mit lvl 5 z.B. in die Todesmine zu kommen......dies ist nicht möglich


----------



## Raheema (17. August 2008)

man kann aufem Privatserver auch in 10 sekunden lvl 255 schaffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^^ naja aber zum thema kp ^^


----------



## QcK (17. August 2008)

Sry wenn ich so dumm frage, aber seid ihr überhaupt sicher, dass Ruhebonus mit dem 3x Freunde XP Stackt???


----------



## UrielTheFox (17. August 2008)

oh man es gibt drei sachen die warscheinlicher sind als das er es ohne irgendwelchen eigen leistung geschaft hätte^^
und zwar
1.fake
2.bugs
3.privater server

und das mit selber schaffen ist sowas von so gut wie unmöglich^^


----------



## -fibz- (17. August 2008)

liebe community...das geht wirklich. En kumpel von mir hat das auch gemacht mithilfe von MULTIBOXING+dieser Freundesaktion...

LG


----------



## Gocu (17. August 2008)

-fibz- schrieb:


> liebe community...das geht wirklich. En kumpel von mir hat das auch gemacht mithilfe von MULTIBOXING+dieser Freundesaktion...
> 
> LG



das es geht beistreite ich nicht, ich denke nur es gaht auf dem normalen weg nie. Man muss wie schon gesagt andere Charaktere hochziehen und dann einem 3. Charakter die Level schenken damit der auf 60 kommt ohne eingeloggt zu sein und so keine zeit verbraucht


----------



## Suraia (17. August 2008)

ich find so was scheiße. man verliert dabei doch den spaß am spielen oda? aba nja... jedem das seine.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -fibz- (17. August 2008)

stimmt schon @vorvorposter

habe gedacht ich geb mal mein senf dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## oens (17. August 2008)

für diejenigen die sich die mühe gemacht haben dem arsenal-link zu folgen...ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen das es in der gilde 4 orc-schamanen gibt die sehr ähnliche (wenn nicht sogar identische) ausrüstung, fertigkeiten und auch level haben, des weiteren fallen auch ein schutzpala und ein warlock ins namensprofil...also hat da jemand ein paar "freunde" geworben, die gelevelt (evtl multiboxing) und dem eigentlichem char die level "geschenkt"...und damit es nicht ganz nach fake aussieht auch 2 stunden gespielt und equipped...zumindest ist das meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[flame on]


----------



## BlizzLord (17. August 2008)

Öhhm wie Naiv kann man sein nur weil der Name des chars im Arsenal auftaucht heißt es nich das er auch wirklich auf offi gelvlt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er kann einfach einen char mit den gleichen Namen auf einem Privat Server erstellt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (17. August 2008)

Meine Bitte an euch: Lest euch den ganzen Thread durch, bevor ihr etwas schreibt. Hier wurd bestimmt schon 5 mal jetzt gesagt (bzw geschrieben) das es mit der Werbe einen Freund-Aktion möglich ist....


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. August 2008)

hab grad im arsenal nachgeguckt, den gibts wirklich auf blizz, also kein P-Server!

Nunja, ich schätz ma die haben zu 3 in gruppen gequestet, er, sein gewerbter freund und ein 40+ jäger wegen aspekt des rudels!

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...uppaneuv%C3%B6s

gebt euch ma sein equip, keinen halsschmuck an, keine handgelenke und der  gurt, OMG!


mfg


----------



## BlizzLord (17. August 2008)

Das is immernoch kein Beweiß er kanna uch ienen Char aufm Privat server gemacht ahben mit dem namen stellt euch das vor <.<"


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (17. August 2008)

Immer gleich diese P-Server und Fake-Schreier. 

Es ist ohne Hacks, Cheats oder sonstigem möglich einen Char so schnell auf 60 zu bringen, wenn nicht sogar noch schneller...


----------



## FZeroX (17. August 2008)

jo kein problem... man schafft auch von 1 auf 70 in 2 stunden... auf dem selben servern wo man noch ne stunde später dann lvl 155 is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


privserver ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ *wie fad* !

ich halte es für KOMPLETT ausgeschlossen lvl 60 binnen 2 stunden zu schaffen...  fliegen quest abholen quest abgeben etc.... das kostet alles zeit und man kommt nich von hier nach da instand...


----------



## hanktheknife (17. August 2008)

> seinen Charakter in 2 Stunden und 1 Minute auf Level 60 gebracht


Das brauchste nun wirklich nicht zu glauben, wer schon eine Weile spielt, der weiß, was geht und was nicht.


----------



## Belthar (17. August 2008)

fake es werden in manchen inis die zeiten angehalten so könnts gehn


----------



## hanktheknife (17. August 2008)

> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...uppaneuv%C3%B6s


Was auch immer er gemacht hat, aber gequestet wohl kaum, dem fehlt ein ganzer Haufen Ruf. Wo bleibt da eigentlich noch der Spielspaß.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (17. August 2008)

Also nochmal für die ganz Langsamen..

Man werbe einen neuen Account oder auch mehrere. Auf dem geworbenen Account levelt man sich nun 2 Chars auf 60. Wichtig ist, dass man 2 Chars auf einem geworbenen Account auf 60 bringt. Folgend verschenkt man die 30 freien Level jedes 60er Chars an einen Lvl 1 des Werbers.


----------



## i_boT (17. August 2008)

toll man spielt erst 2 chars auf lvl 60 auf nem neuen account dannmacht man nochma nen neuen char auf 60 und dadurch wird man dann
30 durch den ersten und 45 durch den andern weil man nur level verschenken kann an einen niedrigstufigeren char aber im endefakt bringts einem viel jeder sieht seinen screnn wo draufsteht in 2 stunden 60 und er kann sich toll fühlen aber im endefekkt hat man 2 dafür hochleveln müssen klasse.


----------



## Staffbuster (17. August 2008)

Boa seid ihr alle so dumm, oder denkt ihr wirklich nur nicht nach? Lest mal bitte alles ab dem 1. Post, i_bot das was du eben geschrieben hast, steht EINEN Post vorher noch besser da >.<


----------



## Tsorro (17. August 2008)

lol der hat keine waffen geskillt, also muss mit dem "Freund werben" Trick gewesen sein


----------



## The Future (17. August 2008)

AN ALLE DIE NICHT LESEN KÖNNEN SCHREIBT AM BESTEN GARNICHTS HIEREIN DA GENAU DAS 30 MAL HIER SCHON STEHT UND FÜR DIE GANZ LANGSAMEN

AAAANNNN AAAAAALLLLLLLEEEEEE DIEEEEEEE NIIIIIIIICHT LEEEEEESEN KÖÖÖÖÖNNNNEEEEEEEEN  SCHREIIIIIIIIIIBT AAAAAAAM BEEEEEEEEEESTEEEEEEN GAAAAAARNIIIIIIICHT HIEEEEEEREIIIIIIIIIIIIN DAAAAAAAAAAAA GEEEEEEEEEENAUUUUUUUUU DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSS 30 MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL HIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRR SCHOOOOOOOOOOOOON STEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHT.


SORRY ABER DAS MUSSTE MAL SEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serroo (17. August 2008)

Lol das sieht man doch das ist nicht die Schrift von WoW!!!


----------



## cell81469 (17. August 2008)

steht ja nirgends wo er den lvl erreicht hat.

wenn ihr mich fragt das issn dk inner beat. wenn da leer is und man die quests vorher trainiert gehts doch bestimmt in der zeit wenn man gerestet is


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (17. August 2008)

Serroo schrieb:


> Lol das sieht man doch das ist nicht die Schrift von WoW!!!



es gibt chat addons ect. pp. womit man die ingame schrift anders gestalten kann.


----------



## Imbageif (17. August 2008)

100%iger Fake. Alleine die Laufwege und Flüge die anfallen sowie die gänge zum lehrer die man zwar nicht alle 2 lvl machen muss aber doch schon gelegentlich da man sonst nichtmehr bei kommt verschlingen weit mehr als besagte 2 stunden. daher kann das nicht möglich sein selbst bei 3facher ep


----------



## Tsorro (17. August 2008)

Fake ausgeschlossen es ist ein Armorylink in diesem Thread.


----------



## Syrics (17. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Ja für alles.




DAS ist das perverste an der sache...im BW bekommste für eine q 20k ep.was schon kagge viel is...mit webrt einen freudn sind sschon 60k..sechzigtausen EP für EINE quest!!! da hast unter 60 einanhalb lvl mit einem run wo ja nochmal die monster ep dazu kommt ...3fach!! <,< bliz blizz blizz...

lol is dasn bot? die haben sich die ganze zeit durch inis gezogen...in der gilde sind 10 chars die so änlich hei0en alles orks schamis über 60...mir is das net geheuer....aber das is trotdem n fake das geht net ey^^


----------



## Rabenu (17. August 2008)

Ok, wenn mann ihn so bei arsenal anschaut kann man nur denn als Bot bezeichnen. Algemein vermute ich das die Ganze Gilde nur aus Bot's besteht, hoffe da ich richtig liege wenn nicht sind es sicher pesonen die die chars level und sie an anderen verkaufen (wer weiss das schon genau, nur die wo das machen). Aber trozdem ist es unmöglich in 2 Std. lvl 60 zu erecihen und das ohne zu questen (bemerk beim Ruf von diesem cahr), den ich alleine brauche 2 std. um lvl 20 zu ereichen mein Rekord liegt bis jetzt bei über 6 Tage für LVL 60.

Ob man das Als Fake oder Bug bezeichnen kann weiss sicehr niemenad, macht ein Char auf dem Realem wo dieser char ist und versucht den Typ anzusprechen der wird mit grösster warscheinlichkeit nicht antworten. Wenn das so ist dann sind alle fragen beantwortet und mann weiss es ist eine bot gilde, und das mit dem werben einen freund kann sein aber das ist aus meiner sichte unerliches level (Die sind zu faul normal hoch zulevel).


----------



## RegokGer (17. August 2008)

KEIN FAKE


wie gesagt kann man dürch das recrute a friend programm einem freund für jedes 2. level was man aufsteigt einem freund nen level geben


also haben se auf dem andren acc 2 chars auf 60 gelevelt und dann einfach jeweils 30level dem twink gegeben

fertig


ist kein problem


----------



## Rabenu (17. August 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> KEIN FAKE
> 
> 
> wie gesagt kann man dürch das recrute a friend programm einem freund für jedes 2. level was man aufsteigt einem freund nen level geben
> ...



Da gibt es trotzdem ein Problem, hast du ihn über haupt im arsenal angeschaut. Meiner meinung nach kann es eine Bot gilde sein die das nur machen um vieleicht die chars über Auktions häuser oder im Game Verkaufen, also schau dir zu erst diesen Char an und fertig.


----------



## Ghodi (17. August 2008)

Hat wer dran gedacht das es ein Todesritter war der eh nur 5 lvl leveln musste, + 4 geschenkte lvl musste er dann nur die XP von 59-60 selbst questen!


----------



## easylite (17. August 2008)

Schonmal dran gedacht, dass ihr keine reisewege habt? der freund kann ja vorlaufen un dann ihn geportet haben^^ un durch hexer halt...


----------



## The Future (17. August 2008)

Omg es ist raus die Buffed cummunity ist verblödet sie lesen nicht mehr was ihre vorposter schreiben, schreiben selber mochmal den gleichen mist und klicken auch nicht auf den link und kommen mit Todesritter an.


----------



## easylite (17. August 2008)

Ghodi schrieb:


> Hat wer dran gedacht das es ein Todesritter war der eh nur 5 lvl leveln musste, + 4 geschenkte lvl musste er dann nur die XP von 59-60 selbst questen!


Du hast dir den screen net angeschaut oda un die Posts net durchgelesen. Das ist ein Orcschami un der is im Arsenal also nix beta


----------



## Toastbrod (17. August 2008)

Meint ihr man kann den Freundschaftsbonus stabeln? also wenn ich mehrere Freunde werbe, dass ich dann 6fache bzw. 9fache EPs habe?


----------



## Crash_hunter (17. August 2008)

allein schon die 0 sekunden^^

na ja rechnen wa mal 2 stunden ensprechen 120 minuten gell? 120/60 gibt 2------> pro lvl 2 minuten kann mir keiner erzählen


----------



## Gebbi aka Jigsaw (17. August 2008)

ist sicher nen p-server oder n fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub nich an wunder


----------



## Mace (17. August 2008)

immer wieder lustig das es leute gibt die das wirklich glauben^^


----------



## Pun (17. August 2008)

es geht nicht innerhalb weniger sekunden auch mit lvl schencken    man kann maximal 30 lvls schencken den das geht von 1-60 und man kann nur welchen schencken die niedriger sind d.h.  du kannst ihn nur bis 59 schencken    also sind die 2 std  die die er von 59 bis 60 gebraucht hat


----------



## luXz (17. August 2008)

Villt hat er sich die Level Schenken lassen durch Werbt einen Freund^^


----------



## Leandrus (17. August 2008)

wie auch immer er das gemacht hat http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-ski...uppaneuv%C3%B6s

er wurde auf alle fälle gezogen wenn du die fertikeiten siehst das einzigste was relativ hoch iss is die verteidigung 

und es kann mir keiner erzählen das er ned erzählen das er immer nur gecastet hat


----------



## Muxxi (17. August 2008)

Pun schrieb:


> es geht nicht innerhalb weniger sekunden auch mit lvl schencken    man kann maximal 30 lvls schencken den das geht von 1-60 und man kann nur welchen schencken die niedriger sind d.h.  du kannst ihn nur bis 59 schencken    also sind die 2 std  die die er von 59 bis 60 gebraucht hat




Habe auch einen Werbt-einen-Freund Acc da ich mit nem Kumpel eh auf nem anderen Server neu anfangen wollte ohne meine bisherigen Chars transen zu müssen...

Fakt ist: der Geworbene bekommt alle 2 erspielten Lvl ein gratis lvl das er dem Werber schenken kann insofern dieser min. 1 Lvl unter ihm ist...

Wir hatten unsere beiden ersten 60iger nach einer Playedtime von 22std und ein paar zerquetschte. Bei Lvl 60 is schluss mit mit Bonus-ep. jetzt haben wir bereits die 2te runde kurz vor 60..und da sich die lvl pro char ansparen könnten wir nun 1 Char gratis auf 60!(nur geworbener dem Werbe, und nur solang der geworbene noch nicht lvl 61 erreicht hat) pushen. Haben einen Drui von 0-52 in 3 Minuten playedtime gespielt...

Mag vielleicht geschmackssache sein aber für leute die den Kontent schon zum erbrechen kennen, ne nette alternative 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brataq´ (17. August 2008)

Hammer wie dumm dieses thread hier ist ...
aber /push wegen dem niedrigstufigen aber minimal
vorhandenem Unterhaltungswert!

greetz & hf beim weiter gimpen!


----------



## pirmin93 (17. August 2008)

Hab das bisher noch ncih gelesen
Das er keine Waffen geskillt hat hab ich Gelesen
Aber wieso kann er Verteidigung auf 300! haben oO


----------



## Draner (17. August 2008)

> Hab das bisher noch ncih gelesen
> Das er keine Waffen geskillt hat hab ich Gelesen
> Aber wieso kann er Verteidigung auf 300! haben oO



Man nehme an, er musste Level 59 bis 69 selber machen. Er ist Elementar geskillt, also gehen wir auch davon aus, dass er nur gecastet hat, dabei konnte er sich die mobs jedoch nicht vom Leib halten und dadurch hat sich die Verteidigung gelevelt.

Ok, da bin ich mir sogar ziemlich sicher.


----------



## fuzzygully (17. August 2008)

Ihr versteht das echt nicht oder?

Es hat nix mit fakes oder bugs ect zu tun!!

Ganz einfach zu erklären alles was man dazu braucht sind Helfer wichtig zb. ist n  Hexer ect. Der char der den Rekord aufstellen will nimmt Q an erledigt diese mit hilfe von seinen Helfern und logt aus.

Die Helfer insbesondere der Hexer begeben sich in das neue Q Gebiet der zu Levelnde Char logt ein wird geportet nimmt die Q an und es geht von vorne los....

Dazu kommt noch das der zu levelnde char IMMER voll ausgeruht ist was ja nochmal n ep schub bringt. Es wird ja nur die Zeit gemessen in der der Char online ist die offline zeit wird da ja nicht mit berechnet.

Da es jetzt noch mehr ep gibt durch die Freund werbe Aktion unterstützt das ganze noch.

Fazit am Ende braucht der Char warscheinlich wesentlich länger um max lvl oder lvl 60 zu erreichen als ein normal levelnder da ja immer die zwangspausen für den Ausgeruht bonus dazu kommen.

Also bitte erst mal nachdenken und nicht gleich Fake oder Bug using voraussetzen.


----------



## pirmin93 (18. August 2008)

Draner schrieb:


> Man nehme an, er musste Level 59 bis 69 selber machen. Er ist Elementar geskillt, also gehen wir auch davon aus, dass er nur gecastet hat, dabei konnte er sich die mobs jedoch nicht vom Leib halten und dadurch hat sich die Verteidigung gelevelt.
> 
> Ok, da bin ich mir sogar ziemlich sicher.


danke dir
bin nich so ganz erfahren mit solchen sachen^^


----------



## Dogger (18. August 2008)

fuzzygully schrieb:


> Ihr versteht das echt nicht oder?
> 
> Es hat nix mit fakes oder bugs ect zu tun!!
> 
> ...



Lass gut sein , die Können einfach ned lesen , seit dem RAF aktion von Blizzard ist es kein Problem seinen char auf 60 zu bekommen.


----------



## n3oh (18. August 2008)

Dogger schrieb:


> Lass gut sein , die Können einfach ned lesen , seit dem RAF aktion von Blizzard ist es kein Problem seinen char auf 60 zu bekommen.



Richtig, mann muss halt nur wissen wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsorro (18. August 2008)

fuzzygully schrieb:


> Ihr versteht das echt nicht oder?
> 
> Es hat nix mit fakes oder bugs ect zu tun!!
> 
> ...


nöö er hat sich einfach alle lvl schenken lassen


----------



## Cruhmee (18. August 2008)

ich war fast genauso schnell.. allerdings spiel ich den char schon ne weile auf 60.. hab jetzt leider kein screeni vom 60 level-up
http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08000212tq1.jpg


einfach durch "Recruit a Friend" .. geht sogar mit trial-account also kein Problem


edit: so sieht das in aktion aus http://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08011643xt3.jpg

mfg


----------



## n3oh (18. August 2008)

Cruhmee schrieb:


> ich war fast genauso schnell.. allerdings spiel ich den char schon ne weile auf 60.. hab jetzt geht screeni vom 60 level-up
> http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08000212tq1.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



hehe cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gz


----------



## Nanimo (18. August 2008)

Trial ist 10 Tage-Gästepass und das geht damit?


----------



## Legacy (18. August 2008)

jo steht sogar auf der support seite von Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sau genial


----------



## Medmud (18. August 2008)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> "Anscheinend wurde ein neuer Rekord im Leveln erreicht. Der Spieler Kauppaneuvös hat anscheinend durch das recruit a friend Programm seinen Charakter in 2 Stunden und 1 Minute auf Level 60 gebracht. Wie genau er dies angestellt hat ist noch nicht bekannt. Wahrscheinlich aber durch das neue Werbt einen Freund durch das man 3 mal mehr XP erhält, wenn man in einer Gruppe zusammen spielt."
> 
> http://wow.mmozone.de/index.php?mod=news_w...307&start=0



des doch einfach werbt ei nfreund 2 acc gemacht hat mit dnen in ienr guppe gelevlet und hat sie die level geschenkt er hat mit jeden 2 level die er mit den 2 anderen acc gemacht hat 2 öevöe bekommenund hat dan nmit seidenstoff abgeebn und s oschenll q viel ep bekommen ausgeloggt udn mit anderen wieder wieter gelevelt


----------



## Areo265 (18. August 2008)

Naja ein freund von mir mit seinem freund den habe ich inerhalb von 8std auf 60 gezogen nur mit ziehen^^


----------



## Re4liTy (18. August 2008)

OMG LEUTE !!!! ^^

Das Thema ist durch!

Auf den 1. 2 Seiten wird ja noch diskutiert, aber die letzten 5 sind quasi Kopien von der 3.  Seite oO.

Haben ja schon nen par gesagt was ich hier sage, aber nen par checkens wohl wirklich nicht!


Ihr braucht hier nicht mehr schreiben wie es gemacht würden könnte oO
Einfach mal die 1. zwei Seiten lesen und ihr wisst alles.

Etweder es ist ein maipuliertes Bild, oder
auf einem privaten Server, oder
es wurde mit dem Level-Schenken-Prinzip gemacht.

Und nun RUHE ^^

mfG


----------



## Kamikaze. (18. August 2008)

man bekomm für jedes level das man hat außerdem eines geschenkt...
also muss man nur knapp die hälte leveln und wenn er NUR gezogen worden wäre und die Leute alle bereit ständen und er ein paar instanzen hatte die, die Zeit nicht mitzählen wäre das sicher möglich


----------



## big_jason (18. August 2008)

was ist denn multiboxing? ^^


----------



## Kyou. (18. August 2008)

es ist möglich:

1. Er wirbt einen oder mehrere "freunde"
2. diese spielen alle auf 60+ (geht sehr schnell.. 1-2Tage /played und man ist 60)
3. er erstellt sich einen charakter und wird von seinen beiden geworbenen Freunden bzw. sein Freund der 2x 60+ hat einfach gepusht

und btw. ich mache das auch mit einem Freund, habe auch GM dazu befragt;

http://exinferna.ex.funpic.de/pic/wow/30to60with30clicks.png

edit..naja vergessen den GM namen 1x rauszunehmen... egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (18. August 2008)

im moment iss er lvl 64 (arsenal ftw) und wird weiter gezogen, wies ausschaut: waffen sind noch 0 geskillt


----------



## Telkano (18. August 2008)

lol 2 min pro lvl? ich brauch allein 5 min auf lvl 2!


----------



## Evereve (18. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Wenn man die Spielmechanik ausnutzt dann heisst das doch rein theoretisch das das Spiel es "erlaubt", weil es ja schliesslich geht



Spielmechanik zum eigenen Vorteil ausnutzen ist doch die Definition von Exploiten oder? *am Kopf kratz*


----------



## Deathrow88 (18. August 2008)

vinkref schrieb:


> schätze das war mit sdem schenke deinem freund ein level ding. hat er sich einfach 2 accs geworben und sich mit denen jeweils die level geshcenkt bis er 70 war




nene so geht das ned, ich level selber mit werbt einen freund
also es geht auf jeden fall schneller man bekommt für mobs/quests 3x mehr ep, selbst der ruf erhöt sich schneller^^
das mit dem lvl schenken geht nur alle 2 lvl und nur der geworbene spieler kann dem werber ein lvl schenken, 

mein kumpel und ich sind nu 44 und haben played 15std.
naja ned so über schnell aber wir legen es auch ned drauf an nen rekord zu knacken, wir waren in bg´s zwischendurch und haben freunden geholfen, also wir lvl nen nur durch.
Schneller gehts trotzdem, 2std is aber unmöglich !!!
Lg


----------



## fAke :D (18. August 2008)

Ich weis net ist das vllt nur ein fake.
Mhm.....


----------



## xFraqx (18. August 2008)

Tidoc schrieb:


> Da steht das es auf der Scherbe geht und da ist man schon 60 ^^



geht auch außerhalb, aber in der Scherbenwelt schaffst du in 20 Minuten 60 - 62..


----------



## SOS5 (18. August 2008)

aber es is scho unwahrscheinlich das es genau 2std und 1min sind und keine sek^^


----------



## Ditrixia (18. August 2008)

also es ist auf jeden Fall nen Fake..
er kommt von 60 auf 61 in weniger als 1 Sek.. mit nur 1 Quest und das ist die SEide abgeben, daher uninteressant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entspannt leveln 4tw...
obwohl raiden doch toller ist <3


----------



## TheArea51 (18. August 2008)

Ich finde es dennoch unverschämt das Blizzard leute bevorzugt behandelt wenn die einen neuen geworben haben, geht es denen so schlecht das die es so nötig haben neue spieler zu bekommen?

sehr arm von blizzard sich so herabzulassen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (18. August 2008)

kann mir nochmal wer zusammenfassen, was man genau braucht, um auch lvl 60 in 2std zu schaffen ? ^^

listenform wäre nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (18. August 2008)

also 2 Std. durch reines Leveln sind sowas von unmöglich... Auch ziehen klappt nicht so schnell. Das müssen Bonuslevel von geworbenen Freunden sein...

Was hat es mit dem Stoffe spenden auf sich? das kann man doch nur 1 mal machen als Quest oder geht das doch irgendwie öfter? oO


----------



## Anglus (18. August 2008)

Gywn schrieb:


> Nein man kriegt nur für Mobs die man killt 3x Ep



Falsch,für alles auch für quests usw.


----------



## StormofDoom (18. August 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Was hat es mit dem Stoffe spenden auf sich? das kann man doch nur 1 mal machen als Quest oder geht das doch irgendwie öfter? oO



nur bei runenstoff kannst das so oft machen wie du je 20er stacks hast ^^

ich halte das irgendwie für ne abgekartete sache (sprich privatserver) selbst mit 3mal merh exp dauert das mit sicherheit mehr als 2 stunden auf lvl 60 zu kommen


----------



## Anglus (18. August 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> KEIN FAKE
> 
> 
> wie gesagt kann man dürch das recrute a friend programm einem freund für jedes 2. level was man aufsteigt einem freund nen level geben
> ...



Genau.Und da ja der Werber den geworbenen zu sich porten kann und umgekehrt kommt man auch schnell überall hin.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (18. August 2008)

Mhh ich glaub ein fake ich hab aber auch gehört das man 1. 3x soviele EP bekommt 
und 2. immer wenn der angeworbene Freund ein Level Up bekommt, steigt man selbst auch eine Stufe auf. 
Aber auch NUR wenn er level higher ist.

Aber in 2 Std ist unmöglich, denn schon allein das laufen überbietet die 2 Std. um vieeeeles 

Somit geb ich mal schöne Grüße raus und have fun

Edit: Sry ihr habt recht porten geht ja auch, aber sicher das sich das Lvl-sharing auch auf 2 Chars beziehen kann?


----------



## Laeknishendr (18. August 2008)

Hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mich selbst mal zu werben, einfach um 2 Acc zu haben, und sich mal selbst helfen können.
Aber kann mich bisher nicht entscheiden ob es sich überhaupt lohnt für mich.
Multiboxing ist da eine andere Sache - denke mal, gekonnt ist das auf jeden Fall ein lustiger Spaß.

Und was das Erreichen des Levels 60 in 2 Stunden angeht: wenn er das geschafft hat, dann ist es ja schön - allerdings wird er jetzt eine Weile brauchen um den Char erst richtig zu beherrschen - außer er hatte einen Char gewählt den er bereits ausreichend kannte.


----------



## Gribi (18. August 2008)

huhu

Kann mir mal jmd den Instanz Trick und Athenes Trick erklären pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (18. August 2008)

ich glaub das isn fake von nem P-Server
Warum?
Hab das Bild auch letztens gesehn aber das ganze Interface...
Der Orc schamane hatte immernoch die ANFANGSROBE an und nur Blitzschlag in der Zauberleiste...
Wenn man schon was faked bitte besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (18. August 2008)

mir ist das irgendwie egal wie schnell einer seinen Char hochlevelt.
Kriegt der nen Pokal am Ende?^^ neee!

Ich level aus Spaß und net unter Zeitdruck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (18. August 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> Kann mir mal jmd den Instanz Trick und Athenes Trick erklären pls
> 
> ...



wurde schon vor ner Weile gefixt, wies genau geht, kannst in nem anderen Thread nachlesen, der hier gerade irgendwo rumschwirrt. Müsste noch auf der ersten Seinte sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (18. August 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorlak-Arthas (18. August 2008)

edit


----------



## Werfloh (18. August 2008)

Kann das hier bitte jemand schließen??? Das ist echt nicht zum Aushalten der Thread. Jemand erklärt wie ers gemacht hat, dann kommen 5-6 Posts in denen FAKE oder P-SERVER geschrien wird und dann erklärts wieder jemand und so weiter.... Bitte tut uns allen einen Gefallen und beendet das hier....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

